# G4 halogen thin bulbs to replace with G4 LED?



## rocafella1978 (Sep 4, 2013)

hi everyone, does anyone know which brand type of LED G4 thin style/ flat style i can use to replace G4 halogen bulbs? and where to get such bulbs? have been searching all over without any success.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

rocafella1978 said:


> hi everyone, does anyone know which brand type of LED G4 thin style/ flat style i can use to replace G4 halogen bulbs? and where to get such bulbs? have been searching all over without any success.


They have a 20 watt replacement at Lowes for $10 a pop. I have bought on eBay for about $3.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Also be careful with what you buy. If these are 12 volt for landscape lighting, you need AC not DC lamps. Many of the cheaper ones on eBay are DC only.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AC-12V-SMD-...54?pt=US_Light_Bulbs&var=&hash=item27dca32e2e


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Try this place...

http://www.superbrightleds.com/search/led-household-bulbs/g4/


----------



## rocafella1978 (Sep 4, 2013)

hi all, thank you for your help and guidance, i was looking to fit it indoors/ light fixture from ceiling in a room, and the current halogen G4 bulbs are Philips, see attached picture of them, specs are:
20W, 250lumens, G4, 12V, 2000hour bulbs, that's what i could read off them.

the reason is, because i have changed all bulbs in the house to LED lighting with 2700k color temperature, almost completely in the house.

problem is, all the LED i purchase from depot style of stores, and found, are just too large to replace the halogen, because the light fixture has glass covers which go over the bulbs, but the halogens are flat/ thin compared to the larger format/ thicker LED bulbs. so i am trying to find thin LED, size comparable to the halogen bulbs.

thank you all!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

That's the problem with small LEDs, due to the required electronics, they are larger than the Halogens.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

This is about as close as I think you will find, at this time.
http://www.ledwholesalers.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=601

The color is a bit more white at 3500K
They will be a little less bright at 200 lumens.

There is a dimensional drawing at the bottom of the page.


----------

